# Most Famous TFO Member?



## Josh (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm thinking Tom would probably qualify as having the most time in front of the camera... but maybe I'm wrong.
Do we have any popular writers or famous models or notable athletes or the like among us?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom has been in front of a camera!!?


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 24, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Tom has been in front of a camera!!?



Say what!!? I have never ever seen him on camera


----------



## Vishnu2 (Sep 24, 2012)

If I were famous let's say originally in Texas, I would NEVER tell.  This is my hidden none famous life. The life behind a tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2012)

We have had several models in here. I know we have an actor among us, too. I also know we have one book author in here, more if Ed is still a member. I guess famous would also mean within what circles. I am not sure any member in here is really famous in having face or name recognition in the "real" world. To me, the most famous would most likely be Ed.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 24, 2012)

who is Ed?

I get like 30 relevant hits on google when I search my name... is that considered fame?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> who is Ed?
> 
> I get like 30 relevant hits on google when I search my name... is that considered fame?





Ed Pirog


----------



## Neal (Sep 24, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> To me, the most famous would most likely be Ed.



Agreed here. Also, Tyler is pretty much a rockstar in the tortoise world.

Hollywood style famous though I'd have to say that Tom is probably the most open about what he does, so I'd have to say him.


----------



## Edna (Sep 24, 2012)

A more interesting question might be: "Who is our most infamous forum member??"


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 24, 2012)

Edna said:


> A more interesting question might be: "Who is our most infamous forum member??"



Is that even a question?


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 24, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> If I were famous let's say originally in Texas, I would NEVER tell.  This is my hidden none famous life. The life behind a tortoise.



You can't fool me, G.W. Bush.  Your secret is safe with me. 



Actually, Vishnu2 has a good point. I bet there are/have been people here who are somewhat famous for one reason or another, but don't want anyone to know. 

I'm famous among Florida's gopher tortoises, and I couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 24, 2012)

Skyler Nell was a model...I'd say quite a few people have seen her face...does that make her famous?

I've been on a few news segments...but that doesn't make me famous. 

A tortoise or two of mine are particularly well-known...but famous?





Edna said:


> A more interesting question might be: "Who is our most infamous forum member??"



Uh-oh!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2012)

We have had a few singers/band members, too. Once more, none that would rate in my book as famous.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 24, 2012)

If he is still a member, Mike Pingleton is a name in field herping and tortoises, especially in the Chicago area. Carl May is pretty well known in some circles and has authored papers internationally.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 24, 2012)

I think aldabraman would be most popular.


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't think any "famous" like a star or in "people magazine" famous would ever say. Even if they did, would we believe them? besides, I thought dmmj was our most famous. Wasn't he a Chippendale and that magazine body photo on another thread, he's got to be famous





leonardo the tmnt said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Tom has been in front of a camera!!?
> ...



I don't know about in front of the camera, most likely. However I do know his dog has been in front of the camera. He trains animals for tv and movies. Not sure of what all he has done. Maybe some day he will let us know what to look for and in what show, movies or commercials


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 24, 2012)

Random. Didn't know we had some "known" members. Cool. Why wouldn't one not want to say what they do or who they are?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2012)

What about Harris? Every time I see his avatar I wonder...hm-m-m-m.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 24, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Random. Didn't know we had some "known" members. Cool. Why wouldn't one not want to say what they do or who they are?







mattgrizzlybear said:


> I think aldabraman would be most popular.



ya mean back in the " joint" .....right? .....


----------



## mctlong (Sep 24, 2012)

Edna said:


> A more interesting question might be: "Who is our most infamous forum member??"




Muuwhahahaha!



mattgrizzlybear said:


> I think aldabraman would be most popular.


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 24, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, I was a movie star in the silent movies,,,,,


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 24, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> ya mean back in the " joint" .....right? .....





?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 24, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > ya mean back in the " joint" .....right? .....
> ...





He will get it ~ .. Ha ha ha .. " it's all good" ....



DesertGrandma said:


> Oh, I was a movie star in the silent movies,,,,,



My arm is still sore from crankin' that projector!


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 24, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> He will get it ~ .. Ha ha ha .. " it's all good" ....



I meant the rolls eyes part...lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 24, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > He will get it ~ .. Ha ha ha .. " it's all good" ....
> ...



SHHHHHH......


----------



## Vishnu2 (Sep 25, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Random. Didn't know we had some "known" members. Cool. Why wouldn't one not want to say what they do or who they are?




Famous people get enough from the paparazzi they want to come to a safe place to come and talk tortoise, not to talk about how they became famous, what it's like.. Etc.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> taytay3391 said:
> 
> 
> > Random. Didn't know we had some "known" members. Cool. Why wouldn't one not want to say what they do or who they are?
> ...



Well said!


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

i'm certainly not famous but i'm sure the most "french member"  !!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> i'm certainly not famous but i'm sure the most "french member"  !!!



 We do have several members from France, but I'll let you give the "Most French" label to yourself.


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 25, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> I think aldabraman would be most popular.



I was thinking the same lol


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

Agree a special mention for ALDABRAMAN 
About french members i never meet one on the forum ...
But thanks for the label !!!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

I am curious how does one be most french? a special skill or ability?


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just realized that Aquarioguppy (my friend) joins us.
So i know an other frenchie here !


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I am curious how does one be most french? a special skill or ability?



Eat a lot of French fries, French onion soup, fine French wines and cheese.   (no insult meant to any of our fine French members)


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

Would they have to be an expert at french kissing?


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

If you want to pratice the french kiss don't eat the cheese before !!!
French fries, onion soup, wine and cheese ... funny vision of the french 
Jacqui's post makes me laugh !!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Would they have to be an expert at french kissing?



Would you volunteer to grade them on their kissing?


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

that's make me laugh that french are directly associate to french kiss.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Would they have to be an expert at french kissing?
> ...


Sure, the female contestants


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not a bestseller or anything, but I am the author of _The Feral World_ trilogy, published by Flying Pen Press:

Book 1: _Migration of the Kamishi_

Book 2: _Trials of the Warmland_

Book 3: _Riders of the Mapinguari_


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 25, 2012)

I vote for ALDABRAMAN and Tom  Or......... Josh!  our administrator!


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 25, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> Famous people get enough from the paparazzi they want to come to a safe place to come and talk tortoise, not to talk about how they became famous, what it's like.. Etc.



But this is just a forum. Wouldn't it be less threatening to tell people? I guess I just say this cause I like when famous people talk to normal people. Makes me feel like not all famous people are jerks.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

OK
I am batman


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I'm not a bestseller or anything, but I am the author of _The Feral World_ trilogy, published by Flying Pen Press:
> 
> Book 1: _Migration of the Kamishi_
> 
> ...



Hey, that's great!





dmmj said:


> OK
> I am batman



 batty any how.


----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Famous people get enough from the paparazzi they want to come to a safe place to come and talk tortoise, not to talk about how they became famous, what it's like.. Etc.
> ...



Famous people are normal people. We all put our pants on the same way, we all go to the bathroom, all the same. They just chose a different job then the rest. It's the ones who didn't pick that as their job, that makes a big deal out of them. Personally, I am not one to get caught up in the "famous" frenzy. Too many of them are drunks and druggies, and sleeps and marries whatever moves. No thanks. My morals are way to high. Not a big fan.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

I know we all put our pants on the same way, my manservant puts mine on one leg at a time, just like all the normal people


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



Nope, then how would we know who was the better kisser, if you only did part of the contestants?


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 25, 2012)

wellington said:


> Famous people are normal people. We all put our pants on the same way, we all go to the bathroom, all the same. They just chose a different job then the rest. It's the ones who didn't pick that as their job, that makes a big deal out of them. Personally, I am not one to get caught up in the "famous" frenzy. Too many of them are drunks and druggies, and sleeps and marries whatever moves. No thanks. My morals are way to high. Not a big fan.



I've met some cool relaxed famous people and some stuck up famous people. That's all I was getting at. I obviously understand they're just human.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 26, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I know we all put our pants on the same way, my manservant puts mine on one leg at a rime, just like all the normal people



No one I know puts their pants on one leg at a rime- that is really 'special' (?)

(Actually, I am just trying to be nice. I fear dmmj has lost his mind. A 'rime' is either a coating of ice or other material, or a part of a multi-syllabic word. I am really not sure what either has to do with getting dressed in the morning, but I think I am now afraid of him!)


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 26, 2012)

Thus far, this is my only claim to fame (attached). Yea, real science nerd here.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 26, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Famous people get enough from the paparazzi they want to come to a safe place to come and talk tortoise, not to talk about how they became famous, what it's like.. Etc.
> ...



Why do you have the feeling all famous people are jerks? They're usually just painfully normal people with extremely interesting jobs, at least the ones I've known are that way. I think the only time they are jerks is when they get tired of everyone always harassing them and asking what it's like to be famous. That has to get old fast, especially if all you want to do is talk about tortoises.


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 26, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> I've met some cool relaxed famous people and some stuck up famous people. That's all I was getting at. I obviously understand they're just human.



Shelly's mom, I don't think all famous people are jerks. Please see my above comment.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 26, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Thus far, this is my only claim to fame (attached). Yea, real science nerd here.



Too cool! I LOVE this kind of stuff. Go science nerds!!!


----------



## Laura (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive done some things like Tom does,, the critters i worked with were very well known in some groups.. we know some of the same peeps.. but he has done much more then I ever did! I used to write articles for a small town paper......


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 26, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Thus far, this is my only claim to fame (attached). Yea, real science nerd here.



Sweet, I'm gonna read it! I've got some biological science pubs out myself, except they're about fish, parasites, and microbes (attached). I do work with some hymenopteran researchers down the hall, though.


----------



## sibi (Sep 26, 2012)

It depends on what you mean by "famous." If you mean famous as in "Hollywood Star," then you may not find one (at least anyone who is willing to reveal him/herself). If by famous you mean "most known" here at the forum, there are many like Tom, Wellington, Aldabraman, DMMJ, and a host of others. If by famous you mean "outstanding accomplishments," then I think all tort owners, breeders, tort lovers, and all our members are famous.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 26, 2012)

sibi said:


> It depends on what you mean by "famous." If you mean famous as in "Hollywood Star," then you may not find one (at least anyone who is willing to reveal him/herself). If by famous you mean "most known" here at the forum, there are many like Tom, Wellington, Aldabraman, DMMJ, and a host of others. If by famous you mean "outstanding accomplishments," then I think all tort owners, breeders, tort lovers, and all our members are famous.



Like this!


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2012)

I vote for Maggies Bob....he is a true TFO rockstar....

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob-and-the-swimming-pool#axzz27eXlWGsZ

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Fun-in-the-yard#axzz27eXlWGsZ

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob-s-pool-and-other-stuff#axzz27eXlWGsZ

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob--44023#axzz27eaY9GZd

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob-Goes-To-See-Santa#axzz27eaY9GZd

Just a few here.....Bob is the true famous as well as infamous star here.....in my opinion anyways....


----------



## WinterDB (Sep 27, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I know we all put our pants on the same way, my manservant puts mine on one leg at a time, just like all the normal people



Currently laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 27, 2012)

My absolute only claim to fame is that people will occasionally use my photographs for things and give me credit for them. Not stupid things, but presentations that thousands of people will see and such. Since I really want to be a wildlife photographer, I'm pretty proud of that 

I foster dogs, and whenever I'm out with my foster dogs, they get recognized all the time ("Did you adopt him from Nebraska Border Collie Rescue? He looks familiar..." "Nope, I'm actually fostering him." "Cool! Fostering must be so hard (blablabla)").


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 27, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Thus far, this is my only claim to fame (attached). Yea, real science nerd here.
> ...



I'm going to have to read through your nice selection as well! I just submitted a short communication on some molecular work I did linking the clepto with the invader, keep your fingers crossed for acceptance!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 27, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> I'm going to have to read through your nice selection as well! I just submitted a short communication on some molecular work I did linking the clepto with the invader, keep your fingers crossed for acceptance!



I sure hope it goes through!


----------



## expo tort (Sep 27, 2012)

Am I alone or is the man servant thing really concerning other people too.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2012)

expo tort said:


> Am I alone or is the man servant thing really concerning other people too.



You are alone. Are you upset because you DON'T have your own manservant?



shellysmom said:


> Why do you have the feeling all famous people are jerks? They're usually just painfully normal people with extremely interesting jobs, at least the ones I've known are that way. I think the only time they are jerks is when they get tired of everyone always harassing them and asking what it's like to be famous. That has to get old fast, especially if all you want to do is talk about tortoises.



They are an odd bunch. Didn't you have a drama club in high school? Remember how weird those people were. Well, they were weird at my high school. Those are the people who grew up to be famous movie stars. Some of them are totally normal and down to earth. Some of them are jerks. Some of them are just very eccentric. And yes the constant barrage of being in the public eye does wear on some of them. I would say that the percentage of bad ones is about equal to the percentage of bad ones in "normal" society. They are just people will all of the normal strengths and frailties of all the rest of us.

If I were famous and on a public forum to talk about tortoises, I'd keep it to myself...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2012)

expo tort said:


> Am I alone or is the man servant thing really concerning other people too.



Well, we learned how David's manservant puts his own pants on, but I am wondering how David puts his on. Sometimes I wear mine on my head.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 27, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Thus far, this is my only claim to fame (attached). Yea, real science nerd here.
> ...



Ahhh, impressive! Parasites and social hymenoptera are completely fascinating.


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 27, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > Redstrike said:
> ...



Thanks!

Geo,
I don't know if you've read any of Dr. Chris Whipps pubs, but he does loads of fish parasite stuff (he's the second author on our recently submitted short comm.). Your first publication reminded me of his work and I know he publishes to the J. of Parasitology. I really like habitat studies, but I've never considered them congruently with parasite load - fascinating! I'll be digging into your other pubs soon, well done!


----------



## Laura (Sep 27, 2012)

emysemys said:


> expo tort said:
> 
> 
> > Am I alone or is the man servant thing really concerning other people too.
> ...



that wasnt how the manservant put his Own pants onm it was how He put them On David!!
hahaha


----------



## SamB (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a cool thread. Would be neat to see who ends up being the most famous.

Certainly isn't me LOL http://70.85.214.200/~jokerxtr/ <-- portfolio but very outdated


----------



## wellington (Sep 27, 2012)

The way it's going with David and the manservant, I think David might become the most famous


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 27, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I know we all put our pants on the same way, my manservant puts mine on one leg at a time, just like all the normal people



Yeah- I see how you corrected the 'typo' to make me look crazy! I have news for you, dude- I don't need your help to look crazy!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

I was in a movie series, you know, Creature feature! (LOL!)

All kidding aside, i was on COPS many years ago and an airboat operator (non-talking part) in Gone Fishin'.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 28, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I was in a movie series, you know, Creature feature! (LOL!)
> 
> All kidding aside, i was on COPS many years ago and an airboat operator (non-talking part) in Gone Fishin'.



You mean the movie with Danny Glover and and Joe Pesci? Cool! So if I pop that move in, I'll see you piloting an air boat?!


----------



## Masin (Sep 28, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I was in a movie series, you know, Creature feature! (LOL!)
> 
> All kidding aside, i was on COPS many years ago and an airboat operator (non-talking part) in Gone Fishin'.



You're going to skip right over why you were on COPS. Sneaky sneaky! 

I like humbly successful people. To this day I find out more interesting things about my partner (good things... Thank God) that a lot of folks would gloat about or simply allow to build them up in some unattractive way yet she's so humble and awkward when you point out things she's accomplished or does. Stay human. Harder than it sounds.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

Masin said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a movie series, you know, Creature feature! (LOL!)
> ...


----------



## Masin (Sep 28, 2012)

Still dodging that COPS explanation bullet Mr. Aldabra! !!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a movie series, you know, *Creature feature!* (LOL!)
> ...



*I'm in the 43rd episode, i am the big tall hairy thing, LOL!*



Masin said:


> Still dodging that COPS *explanation *bullet Mr. Aldabra! !!!



*OK, it all fend adfht ajf sdnnnnadsr dsjfn rnf ae f ehh vnshh lpcnrb splod wi trh af odg dtj vefunksn!*


----------



## wellington (Sep 28, 2012)

Ha, ha, so funny Greg. I think he played a crook. Just to do the opposite then his real life career

I know, he was one of those he/she's hookers His Clue was the tall long hairy thing


----------



## Masin (Sep 28, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I'm in the 43rd episode, i am the big tall hairy thing, LOL!
> 
> OK, it all fend adfht ajf sdnnnnadsr dsjfn rnf ae f ehh vnshh lpcnrb splod wi trh af odg dtj vefunksn!



Hahahahaha!!!! Rats!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

wellington said:


> Ha, ha, so funny Greg. I think he played a crook. *Just to do the opposite then his real life career*
> 
> I know, he was one of those he/she's hookers His Clue was the tall long hairy thing





*I am in this recruitment video from 2010 with my K-9! (129 & 147)* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKbUTg44Xxc


----------



## Biff Malibu (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm famous enough to be homeboys with Fabio...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 28, 2012)

Angela, Thanks for noticing that, you come closer than you know. I have taken Bob around town to so many events that it is nothing unusual for a total stranger to come up to me and say "hey ! Aren't you Bob's mother, keeper) person of some note. Anyhow, it really is funny. It took me some time to realize that they DO know Bob and he is more famous then I realized. He really does have charisma, and people are drawn to him. 



ascott said:


> I vote for Maggies Bob....he is a true TFO rockstar....
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bob-and-the-swimming-pool#axzz27eXlWGsZ
> 
> ...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 28, 2012)

Biff Malibu said:


> I'm famous enough to be homeboys with Fabio...


Question is, is that something to be proud of?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it just me or is fabio's thumb really weird?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 28, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Is it just me or is fabio's thumb really weird?


No, it looks broken


----------



## bigred (Sep 28, 2012)

Very Interesting, Famous in what way. Ive been in the newspapers


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Sep 28, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> If I were famous let's say originally in Texas, I would NEVER tell.  This is my hidden none famous life. The life behind a tortoise.



OKâ€¦.If I were to guess what famous person you are ((IF YOU'RE IN FACT FAMOUS)) I would guess you're Sandra Bullock<--- Why you ask?? Because you claim to live in Texas(((Sandra Bullock has a home in Texas)), because by looking at your avatar you're a girl/woman, Because if you LOVE Torts/Turts you have to be as cool as I would imagine Sandra Bullock to be and a bit of wishful thinking  â€¦â€¦sooooo did I guess??? lol, lol, lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 28, 2012)

Definitely owned by a group. Yvonne, Maggie, Jacqui, TerryO, Tom, madkins007, dmmj , N2torts (for all the great photos)...former members Meg90, Egyptian Dan, and so many others. Not because of off-forum fame, but for how much and how often they help tortoise owners do a better job of raising their tortoises properly, and because they are kind, or funny, or just brutally honest.
And ChiKat because Nelson is the cutest tortoise on the forum...Bob being the most OUTstanding and majestic, of course. Yeah.


----------



## jpmcclure (Sep 28, 2012)

Biff Malibu said:


> I'm famous enough to be homeboys with Fabio...



Fabio stands like a girl.


----------



## bigred (Sep 28, 2012)

jpmcclure said:


> Biff Malibu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm famous enough to be homeboys with Fabio...
> ...



Ya but he likes butter


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 28, 2012)

Poo I've never met anyone famous.... I may get to meet Cesar Millan sometime soon, though


----------



## jpmcclure (Sep 28, 2012)

bigred said:


> Ya but he likes butter



Maybe that's why his thumb looks weird and he's standing like a girl.


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Poo I've never met anyone famous.... I may get to meet Cesar Millan sometime soon, though



Tell him Tom said "Hi".


----------



## bigred (Sep 28, 2012)

jpmcclure said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Ya but he likes butter
> ...



He may have had alot of butter on that thumb


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Sep 29, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I'm not a bestseller or anything, but I am the author of The Feral World trilogy, published by Flying Pen Press:
> 
> Book 1: Migration of the Kamishi
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Poo I've never met anyone famous.... I may get to meet Cesar Millan sometime soon, though
> ...



Of course you know him personally. You just have to get me down, don't ya!?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 29, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Of course you know him personally. You just have to get me down, don't ya!?



I had to google him, lol....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 29, 2012)

Laurie said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you know him personally. You just have to get me down, don't ya!?
> ...


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > futureleopardtortoise said:
> ...



Why would that get ya down? He's a good guy. We came up under the same group back in the early 90s.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



Because you get to know him personally and I'm excited about maybe meeting him


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2012)

I am the pack leader


----------



## DeanS (Sep 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Poo I've never met anyone famous.... I may get to meet Cesar Millan sometime soon, though
> ...



...and Dean from South LA, too!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 29, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> You can't fool me, G.W. Bush.  Your secret is safe with me.



George W. Bu$$h is orignally from Connecticut, but pretends to be from Texas (we real Texans call that sort of thing "all hat, no cattle" ).

Apologies to all members from Connectitcut for exposing this embarrassing information...it's nothing personal... 



dmmj said:


> I am the pack leader



That's why we call you "Leader Of The Pack"...  (Doo-wah, doo-wah!)

*********************************​
I'm thinking Tom is our most famous member...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2012)

...and, speaking of Terry Allen Hall, aren't you fairly well known in the music industry?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 29, 2012)

emysemys said:


> ...and, speaking of Terry Allen Hall, aren't you fairly well known in the music industry?




More like mildly obscure, in all likelyhood...


----------



## Masin (Sep 29, 2012)

jpmcclure said:


> Fabio stands like a girl.



WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT?!


----------



## Biff Malibu (Sep 30, 2012)

People on the internet... Geez. Fabio is such a cool dude, you would be surprised.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 30, 2012)

Biff Malibu said:


> People on the internet... Geez. Fabio is such a* cool dude*, you would be surprised.



*He is famous! *


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2012)

How did you come to have your picture taken with him, Biff?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 30, 2012)

Masin said:


> jpmcclure said:
> 
> 
> > Fabio stands like a girl.
> ...



I don't I think Fabio stands like a girl, but if I may jump in for a moment. Nothing wrong with standing like a girl or a guy. It's just that, to many folks (myself included), it seems odd when a guy acts like a girl, or a girl acts like a guy.


----------

